# Archery Training classes ??????



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I am trying to find out for a couple friends of mine if there's any place that teaches archery?? A female friend of mine her sister and 17 year old son are all interested in shooting. 

I contacted Adams in Milan ~Todd the guy that use to do private lessons is to busy now with JOAD to help the 2 girlfriends and then with the 17 year I am not real sure that he wants to get into JOAD as he has never shot before. He really wants to eventually learn to hunt, Unfortunately his dad is out of the picture and no-one in his family is into anything out-doors. 
I am pretty postive that they are all from the Downriver area. 

I would also need to find someplace that would have equipement that the 17 year old would be able to use. My bow fits the ladies (not a great fit) but they can use it at least to shoot and decide if they really want to invest or persue this.

Any help or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.
Thanks in advance all.....Tryin real hard to get 3 more shooters to join the addiction but keep running into a brick wall.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

In my humble opinion the best thing to do is to get them outside and shooting to find out if it's something that even interests them before investing in lessons. And I can't think of a better mentor than yourself Dawn.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> In my humble opinion the best thing to do is to get them outside and shooting to find out if it's something that even interests them before investing in lessons. And I can't think of a better mentor than yourself Dawn.


 
Ahhh shucks Thanks Ted. I'm blushing. I am gonna show them what I can ( I think I did alright teaching my cousins daugher) but I am still learning myself so I am in know we in teacher position... 

The boy has has always talked about hunting just didnt have anyone to take him under their wing. Need to try and find him a starter bow....he is much taller(bigger) then I, so I know my bow is way to small....But when there is a will there is way!!!


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Whereabouts do they live?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I give lessons to people that buy a bow for no charge. I will give at nc the first two lessons, and go from there. I am in Grass Lake if you are close! Call 517-522-8487
Pat


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Ron L said:


> Whereabouts do they live?


Wyandotte.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Non Typical said:


> I give lessons to people that buy a bow for no charge. I will give at nc the first two lessons, and go from there. I am in Grass Lake if you are close! Call 517-522-8487
> Pat


 
We are South of Detroit...Wyandotte area. I will talk to them and see how far she wants to go......Will keep you posted


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

fulldraw said:


> Sent you a PM.


 
Replied...

Thanks will let you know as soon as I get with them.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Non Typical said:


> I give lessons to people that buy a bow for no charge. I will give at nc the first two lessons, and go from there. I am in Grass Lake if you are close! Call 517-522-8487
> Pat


Where in Grass Lake? Name of store?


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Well HI Cam !!! :evilsmile 
Hey is Annie still shooting her Fire ??


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Huntinggirl said:


> Well HI Cam !!! :evilsmile
> Hey is Annie still shooting her Fire ??


Not so much. I asked her if I should sell it, and she said she will be shooting more at the club this year!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

kingfishcam said:


> Not so much. I asked her if I should sell it, and she said she will be shooting more at the club this year!


That would be great if she gets out and shoots !!


----------

